# Sevin Dust?



## Pigeondude100 (Aug 4, 2011)

Hey guys,
So as I picked up one of my birds to get him back into the loft, I discovered several lice on him! I immediately went and checked the other birds and they all had lice also. (Not many but just a few) So I went and got some of this Sevin dust stuff that is supposed to be dusted on pigeons for lice. But i was wondering, after i put it on, wouldn't the pigeons just preen themselves and get all of it in their mouth and possibly harm them? 
Thanks for the help


----------



## hamlet (Oct 26, 2004)

Hello. Here https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mYhrCS3uFdA from UTUBE.


----------



## Jass SamOplay (May 29, 2012)

I just overturn the birds and put dust in under wings and tail. Its sufficient. I don't dust the whole bird.Don't put dust on face. It can get in eyes,ears and nose.

When you dust,dust all the birds at the same time. Won't bother your birds if they preen


----------



## Jass SamOplay (May 29, 2012)

I prefer spray to dust. Easier to apply and don't irritate birds if they inhale.
Here's a link John_D posted in some other thread


John_D said:


> I use the spray also. They contain Permethrin.
> 
> http://www.johnsons-vet.com/birds_pigoens.php


----------



## Pigeondude100 (Aug 4, 2011)

Thanks for the input guys. I just wanted to make sure i wasnt going to harm the birds.
Thanks again


----------



## RC Lewis Lofts (Jun 25, 2014)

Permethrin works great, Mix it as it says for chickens then just spray alittle under each wing, their tail and a little spray to the neck area then spray all there perches and around the loft area like cracks and crevices and stuff. I got a small bottle for like 6 bucks at TSC. then mixed it myself. Hope this helps


----------



## Pigeondude100 (Aug 4, 2011)

Oh alright, I will try to find that stuff around my area. As of right now with the sevin dust though, should I sprinkle it around the loft for future prevention/deterrent or is it harmful?


----------



## Jass SamOplay (May 29, 2012)

Yes,you can sprinkle it in small quantities in and around the loft.

If you sprinkle more it will be up in the air when birds fly inside the loft. They can inhale it and it may...it will cause respiratory irritation(if the loft's not ventilated).


----------



## Pigeondude100 (Aug 4, 2011)

Ok thanks! So do I just apply this dust once on the birds or do I have to consistently keep applying it over a certain amount of days to completely get rid of these lice?


----------



## Jass SamOplay (May 29, 2012)

I dust my birds only when I see parasites on them visibly. I let them bath with ivermectin treated water weekly which helps to keep parasites away.
Dusting the loft once a month is fine if you don't have problem of reoccuring parasites. If parasites keep reoccuring then the loft needs to be innoculated timely


----------



## beatlemike (Nov 28, 2009)

We have had a horrible spring and summer for fleas. We tryed all the expensive stuff on our dog and bombed the house and sprayed the yard to no avail. Dog would be full of fleas again the next day. A friend mentioned sevin dust so I tryed it. Worked like magic and I dont think it is as harmful as the expensive stuff that absorbs into their skin.


----------

